# Serpent Mini 22



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Hey all

Looking for Serpent Mini 22

Anyone knows who has stock?

Ta

May the Force be with you!


----------



## Soutie (15/9/16)

Vape Club has and at a pretty good price too.

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/wotofo-serpent-mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Soutie said:


> Vape Club has and at a pretty good price too.
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/wotofo-serpent-mini


Wow that is a good price..


----------



## SAVapeGear (15/9/16)

We also still have black ones left:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/rba-and-rta/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-rta?variant=22797693254

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Thanks guys...found a silver one


----------

